

Smartphone and Tablet Rundown: What Developers Need to Know - kenjackson
http://www.gamasutra.com/view/feature/6440/smartphone_and_tablet_rundown_.php?page=1
Single page version:
http://www.gamasutra.com/view/feature/6440/smartphone_and_tablet_rundown_.php?print=1
======
kenjackson
Single page version:

[http://www.gamasutra.com/view/feature/6440/smartphone_and_ta...](http://www.gamasutra.com/view/feature/6440/smartphone_and_tablet_rundown_.php?print=1)

